# Free Electrical Safety Webinar



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2007)

How many sessions, and do we get CEU's for the course?


----------



## Joe Tedesco (Mar 25, 2007)

Rockyd said:


> How many sessions, and do we get CEU's for the course?


Probably 1-2 hours, and because it is a webinar you will not receive CEU's. 

What can we do with CEU's? I have many that I collected throughout the years.


----------



## Joe Tedesco (Mar 25, 2007)

Reminder the seminar is today!


----------



## Jbird66 (Oct 26, 2010)

will it be archived? I have a meeting this afternoon?


----------



## Joe Tedesco (Mar 25, 2007)

Jbird66 said:


> will it be archived? I have a meeting this afternoon?



You should sign on anyway because it may be archived for later review. 
:thumbup:


----------



## Joe Tedesco (Mar 25, 2007)

*70E llewellyn Webinar*

Courtesy: www.llewellyn.com

I was able to download the slides and they will be available soon. The file is over the limit here. Check the link above. The EHS Webinar was about an hour, and it was well done. 

I extracted the PPE list here from their catalog.


----------

